# Vòng 1 từ 75cm lên 90cm nếu bạn cho thêm thứ này vào cốc bột sắn dây mỗi ngày



## vietmom (29/6/18)

*Không chỉ thanh nhiệt, giải độc cơ thể, làm trăng da, bột sắn dây còn có thể tăng size vòng 1 chóng mặt nếu bạn thêm thứ này vào cốc sắn dây mỗi ngày.*

Thành phần quan trọng của sắn dây giúp tăng kích cỡ vòng 1 đó là sắn dây chứa nhiều protein và lexithin có tác dụng kích thích sản sinh ra estrogen – nội tiết tố nữ. Bởi thế, bột sắn có tác dụng giúp chị em phụ nữ cải thiện vòng 1 từ 60 lên 90 hiệu quả, nhanh chóng mà còn tiết kiệm được một núi tiền đi thẩm mỹ viện đấy.

_

_
_Bột sắn dây có khả năng nảy size vòng 1_
​Bên cạnh đó, các axit tự nhiên, chất chống viêm, kháng khuẩn trong loại bột này có khả năng ngăn ngừa vi khuẩn xâm nhập gây nên mụn, viêm da, kích ứng. Bởi thế bạn hãy uống sắn dây mỗi ngày để có vòng 1 quyến rũ và làn da căng bóng.

Tuy nhiên chỉ dùng bột sắn dây không thôi là chưa đủ, bạn phải cho thêm thứ này mỗi khi uống nhé.

*1. Thêm chanh và mật ong vào sắn dây*
Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị

- 1 muỗng canh bột sắn dây

- 1 muỗng canh nước cốt chanh

- 1 muỗng canh mật ong

- 1 cốc nước sôi

*Cách thực hiện*
- Bạn cho sắn dây đã chuẩn bị vào cốc rồi từ từ đổ nước sôi vào, đổ nước đến đâu bạn khuấy đều tay đến đó để tránh sắn dây bị vón cục.

- Sau khi sắn dây tan hoàn toàn trong nước, bạn thêm chanh, mật ong vào rồi khuấy đều và thưởn thức.

- Để đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất bạn nên uống hàng ngày vào các buổi sáng cùng với bữa ăn sáng.

_

_
_Chăm chỉ uống sắn dây hàng ngày để có vòng 1 quyến rũ_
​*2. Thêm sữa đặc vào cốc sắn dây*

*Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị*
- 1 muỗng canh bột sắn dây

- 1 muỗng canh sữa đặc

- 1 cốc nước sôi

_

_
_Nguyên liệu cần chuẩn bị_
​*Cách sử dụng*
- Bạn cho sắn dây đã chuẩn bị vào cốc rồi từ từ đổ nước sôi vào, đổ nước đến đâu bạn khuấy đều tay đến đó để tránh sắn dây bị vón cục.

- Sau khi sắn dây tan hoàn toàn trong nước, bạn thêm sữa đặc vào rồi khuấy đều và thưởng thức.

_

_
_Để đạt hiệu quả tốt nhất bạn nên uống hàng ngày nhé._
​Lưu ý: Bạn không được hòa sắn dây với nước lạnh, nước ấm để uống sẽ gây ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng cho sức khỏe.

Chúc các bạn thành công và luôn xinh đẹp.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

